# Airport hotel Porto



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Any idea for hotel with breakfast with Metro transport to city and airport


Thanks Celia


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



celia50 said:


> Any idea for hotel with breakfast with Metro transport to city and airport
> 
> Thanks Celia


Hello

Across the road from the airport is a hotel called the Pedras Rubras and it's only 5 minutes walk. Also the Metro is across the road from the hotel entrance.

You can Google " Padras Rubras " and it comes up with teh location of the hotel

the satnav is N41 14 06 08 W 08 40 00 59

Fred


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Janina for your suggestion,we are thinking of visiting Tondela too


----------

